# Chechen War Photos



## D-n-A (28 Feb 2004)

500+ photos of the chechen war, some of the photos are pretty graphic an such.

 http://www.pbase.com/igor01


----------



## MJP (29 Feb 2004)

AFV grogs would have a hay day with that site...lots of vehicles to ID.


Great find!


----------



## Korus (29 Feb 2004)

Yeah, but they‘re all easy   

Great pictures on that site, some really good shots of BM-21s in action...

Also shows us pictures from a war going on that we don‘t hear about too often here in the west..


----------



## MJP (29 Feb 2004)

yea the vehicle are easy.....but you get those TOW gunners riled up by asking them "what‘s that attachment on the hull".    Then back off and watch them spin.


----------

